# Best Brow filling: Powder or Pencil??



## Sophia (Oct 26, 2005)

Girls which is the best way to fill your brows, with pencil or powder? As you can see in my avatar my brows are almost invisible and that's because Itheir shad is very light, right now I use a cheap drugstore pencil to fill them, it's good but not enough, in my avatar I wear this pencil and my brows still looking invisible!! Is there any other good pencil, better to fill them or I have to use a powder to fill them? Which one has better results??


----------



## Sophia (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Powder is the best IMO! you can really build it up to your desired level of colour plus it looks more natural!
you should check out Stila Browset next time you are at the counter!

Ive used brow products from


MAC 
BeneFit 
The Body Shop 
Stila
and its my fave! Mmmm sounds interesting!! And what's the best brush to apply it??


----------



## Sophia (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll check them out! Thanks Trisha!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 26, 2005)

Trisha, how many shades do you get to choose from with the Stila Brow Set?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* there are 4 variations FAIR, WARM, MEDIUM &amp; DARK
and each set has 2 colours, one for filling in and one for defining! believe it or not i actually mainly use the lighter of the 2 colours in the Dark browset!

Fair is for blondes and light brown hair

Warm is for anyone with reddy tones in their hair

Medium is kinda the general one which lotsa people can wear

Dark is for dark brown/black hair

the site isnt entirely accurate as Dark is darker than Med but its better than MAC's swatches!

Stila Browset!

Thanks, the medium looks like it would suit me best. I'll be checking this out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 26, 2005)

I've always heard that powder looks more natural but pencils last longer if you have oily skin and/or live in a humid climate.... On TLC's "What Not To Wear" one night, the MUA told the girl to switch from powder to pencil because she lived somewhere like Louisiana ... she also showed how you can use very light, quick strokes with a pencil to get a more natural look than just coloring in your brows.

But I haven't used either of them so I'm no expert



(Though I could probably stand a little brow filler on the outer half of my brow .. the inner half is thick enough! lol)


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 26, 2005)

I actually use both since I have to "add" on the ends of what little eyebrows I have LOL! I apply the Shu ebrow pencil in Sable Brown - and use short / light strokes and then use a powder over the entire brow area. I have oily skin and find that this way, the ends of my ebrows don't disappear - or I would look like I was trying to do the half a brow thing. I tried and like the Stila Browset. I will more than likely get it once I am done w/the Chanel brow powder that I have.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

Personally I like powder too... I use a sample of Smashbox Brow Tech in Brunette and also NYC Browser (which is practically the EXACT same thing for a LOT cheaper). I use a slanted Smashbox brush for the application and it is perfect! Pencils are a lot trickier to deal with and usually make too defined of a line for me...

I want to try a colored wax that LORAC has out, it seems interesting...


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 26, 2005)

i use a pencil and powder. i apply the powder with the 266 angle brush and my brows look natural and not like wax on my face. then i set them with mac clear brow set.


----------



## Laura (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* On TLC's "What Not To Wear" one night Out of curiosity Jennifer, is that hosted by 2 english ladies Trinny &amp; Susannah? They've a show in the UK with the same name and its being running for a good few years now. Just wondering if they've launched in the US or something!


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Out of curiosity Jennifer, is that hosted by 2 english ladies Trinny &amp; Susannah? They've a show in the UK with the same name and its being running for a good few years now. Just wondering if they've launched in the US or something! They HAVE lauched a What Not To Wear, but unfortunately here in the US it doesn't have Trinny ad Susannah on it... We have two hosts named Stacy and Clinton. They are good, but not NEARLY as good as T and S...


----------



## katrosier (Oct 28, 2005)

I use Eyebrowz in soft black . It's long lasting , doesnt smudge and their color suggestions are really good.

http://www.eyebrowz.com/Browpowder.htm


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* I actually use both since I have to "add" on the ends of what little eyebrows I have LOL! I apply the Shu ebrow pencil in Sable Brown - and use short / light strokes and then use a powder over the entire brow area. I have oily skin and find that this way, the ends of my ebrows don't disappear - or I would look like I was trying to do the half a brow thing. I tried and like the Stila Browset. I will more than likely get it once I am done w/the Chanel brow powder that I have. My eyebrows are pretty nonexistant and I like to use the method you described, Rosie. I pencil mine in with a cheap cover girl eyebrow pencil and then finish filling in with my MAC shadow. When i'm lazy, I just use the powder by itself because it looks better than pencil alone, IMO.


----------



## Zoey (Oct 28, 2005)

We don't have this sets here,so I can't tell,which is better,but my all time favourite brow pencil is dior one-very powdery,nice colors,looks very natural,not greasy at all.Love it!


----------



## kurczak (Oct 28, 2005)

I use Dior eyebrow pencil. It have really good consitence, not too hard not too soft. Together with this small brush at the end of pencil u can create very natural look of eyebrows. It's also very long lasting. Unfortunatelly by me powders go to fast away.


----------



## Lealabell (Oct 28, 2005)

I think if you've not got many hairs to begin with then pencil is best, provided it's very sharp and you draw in individual hairs rather than a harsh line. if you've got eyebrows that you want to fill in and define powder is best as it gives a more natural luck.

I'm going to second the Stila browset. I always look more groomed when I use it.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 29, 2005)

I use MAC Carbon e/s to fill my brows using MAc brush #266. Pencils won't work for me as it'll tug or make my brows clumps together..


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 29, 2005)

I prefer to use e/s to fill in my brows makes it more natural than the harshness a pencil can make them appear


----------



## juliet1985 (Oct 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Out of curiosity Jennifer, is that hosted by 2 english ladies Trinny &amp; Susannah? They've a show in the UK with the same name and its being running for a good few years now. Just wondering if they've launched in the US or something! i watch the UK one too Laura - I love it!! Love the final product!


----------



## Zoey (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* there are 4 variations FAIR, WARM, MEDIUM &amp; DARK
and each set has 2 colours, one for filling in and one for defining! believe it or not i actually mainly use the lighter of the 2 colours in the Dark browset!

Fair is for blondes and light brown hair

Warm is for anyone with reddy tones in their hair

Medium is kinda the general one which lotsa people can wear

Dark is for dark brown/black hair

the site isnt entirely accurate as Dark is darker than Med but its better than MAC's swatches!

Stila Browset!

I can't test the colors anwhere and can;t decide between medium and dark. I have dark brown hair and eyebrows and from DIOR i use 593 brown. Any ideas which one would be better?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2005)

I usually use Stila's pencil to trace/outline my brows then fill in with Stila's browset.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

I use Benefit's Brow Zing. Its my HG...


----------



## Zoey (Nov 7, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## CoverGirl (Dec 22, 2006)

I did use a pencil, but I want a powder now. The woman who does my eyebrows told me that pencils stop eyebrow hair from growing back.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 22, 2006)

um i have sparse eyebrows... i shaded it once with a brown eyeshadow just to see if i shud get an eyebrow shadow... oh boy i looked weird... lol

i dont think dark eyebrows suits me, it makes my eyebrows look bushy

does everyone here use it?


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

def. powder


----------



## missGLAM (Dec 22, 2006)

I've found that powder gives me a more natural look.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 22, 2006)

Both work well IMHO, but it depends on my mood as to which I prefer... Lately I prefer the pencil since my brows are still kinda sparse...


----------



## Thais (Dec 22, 2006)

I say powder powder powder!!!!! It looks so natural. I have benefit browzings and smashbox brow tech and they are both fab.


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Girls which is the best way to fill your brows, with pencil or powder? As you can see in my avatar my brows are almost invisible and that's because Itheir shad is very light, right now I use a cheap drugstore pencil to fill them, it's good but not enough, in my avatar I wear this pencil and my brows still looking invisible!! Is there any other good pencil, better to fill them or I have to use a powder to fill them? Which one has better results?? Have you thought of having them tinted? I have very light blonde hair and brows and I use pencil, powder and Smashbox Putty eyeliner to fill them in (not all at the same time I may add!). However, I find pencils and powders colour the skin underneath but not the hairs so much. Just and idea


----------



## Harlot (Dec 22, 2006)

I think powder is just over all easier to handle and definately looks more natural than just pencil. I might try Stilas brow set when Im finished with my Chanel one. Smashbox is good, but I like Chanels better. Its cuter anyway


----------

